# Looking for good breeders



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking for good breeders from SC GA or FL anyone know any???? I will be looking to buy a pup around winter time


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are looking at a great time!

Make sure you really read thru http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html so you can end up with the best pup you can afford.

In case you didn't notice, many of us have our dogs names in our signature lines. If you like the poster and what they are doing with their dog, you can usually find the breeder online OR just PM the person for their recommendation.

Plus there are tons of brags and puppy pics to follow and you get the breeder information from that too!

And if you like the shelter/rescue route you can start making the connections now with your rescues and shelters. GSD's come up and you can be first on the list!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ahh so you guys decided on another German Shepherd?


----------

